# Brand new to all this got some questions



## wweboy (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey guys I'm so glad to have found this site I've really gotten into FTA stuff cause I just find it interesting and your finding stuff that your not suppose to normally get. I'm brand new to all this and after reading some topics it's getting so much better. Finding info that is up to date and in english is so hard. The only stuff I've been able to find is from eruope (king of sat) I've got some questions

1. I live in apartment with a patio and I currently have Directv we can have up to 30" dish and I'd like to know would it be sutable to use my current setup I have a nice clear view of the south but I know there is more sats then just south. 

2. Do you recommend any recivers that are cheap but get hte job done I just want to wet my feet for now as I'm still in college and stuff  

3. Will I be able to pick up backhauls off alot of sats (Mainly wwe programing?) 

4. Is it illegal to have a descrambler with your sat? I mean if I can do FTA great I want to get all I can (I'm staying with Directv) but I don't want to break any laws or anything too much I just want to get as much as possible.

5. Is there anywhere else on the web that breaks all this down into plain english, this forum is great but I'd love to read more and learn as much as I can but I don't wanna ask a zillion questions  I really don't know what to ask besides what I said. I mainly wanna get FTA cause it sounds really fun and interesting. I want to start small but I plan on moving to Arizona after college (WOOO open space)

Thanks for any and all replys
BTW I saw alot of people from Minnesota if anyone could get in contact with me to talk about equipment and such or somewhere local I can pick up equipment let me know. Also saw alot of WWE fans ;-) 

Thanks again


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

All C-Band and Ku Band satellites are south, just some are more SE or SW instead of due South.

The stuff you'll pull in FTA are channels that are intended to be viewed for free (generally), so you're not breaking laws by doing that. Take a look at www.mpeg2fta.com regarding systems and www.lyngsat.com for programming available on satellites. You'll also run into naming convention changes, my new FTA box still calls the satellites Telstar, but lyngsat correctly calls them Intelsat...

Picking up backhauls are a bit more difficult. Generally those are on C-Band (6' dish) and you'd also need to know the frequency and symbol rate to get them, or just luckily be blind scanning for them and pick them up when they're hot...

Definately check out the two sites, there's more out there, but these two are good (and based in the US)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

For backhaul email post list check into the backhaul list at Yahoogroups.com. Warning: Do not ask questions on that list as it is strickly for the posting of backhauls.

Ku band is quite busy with backhauls, some digital, some analog. You will see quite a few postings of 4:2:2 digital feeds. These feeds require an expensive receiver unless you have a fast PC and get the PCI receiver card.


----------



## wweboy (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah I talked to my landlord and she said I was the first to ask about more then 1 dish on a residince (Patio) and she said she could give me a dish cause tons of people gave them to her cause they didn't like DTV or Dish or W/E lol. So I'm happy as hell just gotta find enough money to buy a reciver (Prays for xmas gift = $$$)  how fast of a PC for the pci recivers? I have a P4 2.26 ghz I'd assume more then enough.

Thanks for hte responses thus far.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It would be marginal for Hi Definition feeds sometimes. Need at least 250 meg ram. PCI cards should never be considered primary receivers. A blind scan standalone receiver is good for a primary. Gets you the 4:2:0 feeds and coordinates for 4:2:2 and Hi-Def feeds which can be used to set the PCI card.


----------



## wweboy (Dec 2, 2004)

Could you recommend a few cards??

My system is 
2.26 ghz
512 meg ram
100 gig HD
nforce 64 meg card
ATI HD AIW (hope it doens't conflict)

I do alot of TV capping


----------

